# Radian WIDTH compared to Graco Turbobooster



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

I had another thread around here too, about fitting 3 across in my car, and I think I found the solution but not 100% sure yet....I went to BRU and was able to install a Scenera RF (for new baby), a Complete Air RF (for DD2), and a Graco turbobooster. I really want a Radian for DD1, not a booster, but they look ABOUT the same size (width wise) and BRU doesn't sell the Radian. So, IF they are comparable in width, I feel confident in ordering one....
What are your thoughts? The measurements given online at Graco and Sunshine Kids are 16.5" width for the booster and 17" for the Radian.....


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Radian is narrower at the base and wider at the very top of the shell, and it also puzzles better because it doesn't have arms.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Also, your oldest isn't yet four, so in most states it would be illegal for her to be in a booster. Get the Radian!


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

oh, yeah, sorry about that, I wasn't going to actually put her IN the booster, I just thought that was pretty much the only comparable sized seat in the BRU!
She actually does legally qualify for a booster in California (shes 45lbs and 44inches tall, and she'd be about a month away from 4 when the baby arrives and she'd actually need a new seat, she's in a Nautilus now, which won't fit 3 across), but there's no way she'd sit still in one! She fell asleep on the way home from somewhere the other day and was all sorts of slumped over....I was extra glad the kid was harnessed in during that nap


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh good! Good luck with the car seat situation.


----------

